# Options for -LEAVING- America



## Brian Boyko (Dec 11, 2007)

My name is Brian Boyko. I am an American citizen by birth and currently live in Austin, Texas. 

I was wondering what my options were to live, work, and study in another country for up to 12 months. What working holiday schemes are there? 

What I would like to do is spend 12 months in another country, brushing up my research skills for a year before I apply for Ph.D. programs. I'd also like to study a second language through immersion (though an English-language country would also work) 

I can't live for a year on my savings alone so I would need to take a job - perhaps as an assistant English-language editor or something part time like a waiter or bartender. 

Could you let me know if there are any options along those lines?

Thank you,


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Take a look at CIEE - a world of opportunity CIEE is a student work-exchange program that has offices on many university campuses. It sounds like it could be just the sort of thing you are looking for.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

There are working holiday programs with Australia and New Zealand. There are also programs for college students and recent graduates (BUNAC) that will allow you to work in many countries for five months.

Consider teaching English, possibly in China, Japan, or Korea. Check out Dave's ESL Cafe, which is the major site for ESL teachers.


----------

